# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  الله يوفقكم افيدوني بسرعه والله مره محتاره...

## كيليوبترا2008

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا رافعه دعوه ضرب على زوجي وخرجت من الادعااء العام فرع جده  يوم الاربعااء والان ما ادري فين رااحت ؟؟  وكيف اقدر اوصللها؟؟
ولمن ادق على المحكمه محد يرد عليه علما اني ما ادري هيه باي فرع ....

الله يسعدكم اللي يعرف فين ممكن بتكون المعامله راحت وايش اسوي الايام القادمه يفيدني 
جزاااكم الله خير

----------


## صعب المنال

اما ان تحفظها هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام عن طريق المحقق
او امن ترفع للمحكمة بلائحة اتهام

من حقك الحصول على نتيجة شكواك ومتابعتها

----------


## al360f

باستطاعتك متابعة دعواك عن طريق الهيئة مباشرة لمعرفة مصيرها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أى دعوى تخرج من محكمة يكون لها رقم صادر الى الجهة التى تذهب اليها يمكنك السؤال عن رقم الصادر بالهيئة لمتابعة دعواك*

----------


## بين الجدي وسهيل

لابد أن يشعرك الأدعاء العام بمصير معاملتك فلا يجدي معك الأتصال بأي نتيجة فأذهبي بنفسك00وفقك الله

----------


## هيثم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
ربي يسهلك ويهدى سرك و يصلح حالكم

----------

